# I might have a problem...



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Meet Scarlet. She is a cute cambodian CT female.



























Its her first day home, and she is active and spunky... Totally melting my heart. Though my problem is I don't know if I can keep her. 

She was an impulse buy from Petco... I went in to buy Coral a plant and I say that the Betta selection was very few and some had velvet while some were dead and I saw her. Normally my Petco is good, but this time... I was horrified and thought she'd be better in my 1.5 gal then there. Well a 1.5 gal isn't a proper home... And I don't know if I'll be able to set up a sorority or not.

So here is the deal, my birthday is March 21st, I'm hoping my daddy will buy into my hobby and get me a deluxe 10gal setup from Petco... If not anyone in the Chicago area willing to adopt her?
It would be a pick her up or meet half way deal. I'm not experienced with shipping live fishies so I would like it to be a in person transfer. 
No strings, just want to make sure she can go to a good home if I can't provide one for her. You'd be doing me a favor.

Its not a 'for sure' deal. I'm hoping I can set up a sorority and keep her and add three more gals to the 'family'. I'll let you all know whats going on by March 22- 23.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

P.S. More photos of her are in the album labeled Scarlet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's cute! I'm sorry you might have to give her up.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She's soooo cute!! 

LOL my soon-to-be Brother in law, is in Chicago.. I keep trying to convince him to get a betta, but to no avail.  

Good luck! I hope you can get a sorority!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, a 1.5 gallon really isn't that bad of a home for a little girl.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I know that a 1.5 isn't a bad home, but I wouldn't feel right keeping her there for more then a month. I would feel like I'm playing favorites... Weird I know...


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Aw, she's so cute! I wish I had room for another one  [even though I only have one, I'd have to buy another tank  ]


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's so cute! She looks just like my Aphrodite.


----------



## Jessafall (Feb 1, 2010)

heads up!! Walmart sells their 10gallon setups much cheaper than petco!!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I shall check my local Wally world out.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck. I hope you get that 10 gallon so you don't have to give her up. She's adorable.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Jessafall said:


> heads up!! Walmart sells their 10gallon setups much cheaper than petco!!


YES!! They have 10g kits for only 37-39 bucks.  That doesn't include a heater, but it's still a pretty darn good deal!

OR check craigslist!!!!!!! Seriously! The tanks are usually dirt cheap, and if they've been on there long enough, you can usually get them to bump the price down because they just want it out of their house.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm liking this. Hopefully my Daddy will get me a tank. I'm an only child, female and a Daddy's girl. Plus his against drinking and I'll be turning 21... whats a better gift then booze? Aquarium and accessorizes!
lol

P.S. I have managed to 'hide' Scarlet from my mother.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol I have so many tanks in my room, my mom can't keep count and has no idea if I've got another one or not.haha She loves my newest one Hermes though. Yeah, turning 21 isn't that big of a deal IMO. I'm not the party kind and I don't drink that much, so it wasn't that exciting.haha I'd rather get fish stuff too!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes! I'm not the only one!

So I looked up and found the Super Wal-mart near me, and OMG in love with the sheer magnitude of wall to wall deals. However, completely disgusted with the lack of care in the fish department. They only had a score of bettas, living in an inch to an inch and a half of cloudy, nearly brown, crud infested water. Amazing fish, nearly all were CT and male, a few females... and just splendid colorings. 

I just wanted to share this lovely yet disappointing experience... And never actually seeing a Wal-mart fish section, I'm suddenly appreciating my Petco more.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, Wal-mart is definitely terrible when it comes to their fish section. They just crowd the poor fishes into the smallest possible spaces and they don't even remove the ones that have died from the neglect!!

I almost wanted to apply to work there just so that I could improve the care the fish get. :< Haha.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah it is crazy! And somehow I see Wally world abusing your enthusiasm for the fishes...
Maybe that's my negative side, but it happens.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah, walmart stinks. Literally sometimes. LOL 

I have 4 boys from walmart.  My wally world tends to have really really rare fish actually. LOL


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I went back today and the females were gone...


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I live near the Chicago area. I'll actually be in the city tomorrow and Thursday.
But I hope you get to keep her. It'd be a shame if you didn't.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Yay Chicago!

So an update, I got a 10gal.  My Mom wanted my 1.5 for her office and so as an early gift she got me a 10 gal kit from Wally world.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome! Look forward to seeing your plans with it. 
I'm glad you get to keep her. 
She's a cutie.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

they sure do even all american has them way cheaper then petco i was just there tonight they have it for around $55 and they sell about 15 lbs or more of natural river stones for about 5 bux 



Jessafall said:


> heads up!! Walmart sells their 10gallon setups much cheaper than petco!!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm such a rock hound its horrible. I have rocks from north america and the middle east, and expanding!


----------

